# Can you recommend a good wet puppy food for UK



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Guys

I am from Cambridge, England and want to try my 10 week old puppy Baxter on some wet food as he has gone off his kibble and want to try tempting him with something else.

I am a little worried about switching food as I have read that this can cause fussy eating so was hoping we could hang out until the hunger got the better of him and he started eating again but now concerned he isn't eating enough :-[

Can anyone recommend a good wet food I could try mixing or giving as one meal and rest kibble. Our Vet told me not to use Pedigree Chum as it's rubbish but at the time he was happy on his James Wellbeloved so didn't really ask about any others.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there, I can't actually recommend a good wet dog food as I can't stand the smell but we feed our two on csj and you give that either as dry kibble or put boiling water on, let it mush and cool, to form a wet food, although my two dont actually like it wet. Think they probably have got so used to the dry.


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Hi baxtersmum 

I have bought james wellbeloved puppy wet food sachets from pets at home if you have one near by.
I was looking for something to freeze in Harrys kong and picked it up and he loves it.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. That's a great idea about James Wellbeloved wet food. I had already tried adding water to the dry food and even less keen lol.

Although he has eaten a whole bowl of the bag of duck flavour I got this morning. Think maybe he just didn't like the turkey one! 

Also did a bit of training just after and gave him some cheese as treat reward so hoping that has filled him up a bit too! 

Thanks again!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

I have just started switching Olive to Naturesdiet. Its got no added preservatives etc and I know 4 other healthy dogs who are on it. 
They do a puppy one and then different flavours for when they get older.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

You could always switch to raw food.

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We feed Bella on James Wellbeloved dry food and top it up with a little of the Wellbeloved wet food. I mix it in and she eats the lot, if I just give her it dry she turns her nose up at it.
Strange how Bella will eat the duck flavoured food dry on its own but none of the other flavours


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I feed Elza with James WB too. She likes it a lot. 
Just recently bought some of the pouches but I haven't used them yet. Was thinking the same to put it in a Kong and freeze it but our Kong has a small opening so I need to get another one for that. 

Could anyone advise me how big should be the Kong's opening for her to be able to get the stuff out of it?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Just wanted to second Born36 suggestion of the raw from Natural Instinct. I had all sorts of problems with kibble, and switched to raw at about 13 weeks and we haven't looked back.

It is a balance diet with fruit and vegetables mixed in. Comes in 1Kg tubs frozen, so easy to keep and easy to feed. Human grade meat. Quick delivery system to anywhere in the country.

No upset stomach when you switch over and I guarantee your puppy will gulp it down.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I work in the Prison servce, and the vet that deals with the prison dogs reccomends Chapie, it's one of the cheapest wet foods on the market but the vets swear by it..Darcy has Eukineuba dry and she loves it ...its all down to personal choice really.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone and thanks for the link and recommendation for Naturesdiet. Can someone tell me how much of this food you feed. Is each tub 1 or 2 meals?? Baxter is now 10 weeks and I wouldn't have a clue how much raw food to feed. 

He is eaten fine again but raw food was ways in the back of my mind


----------

